# Cat show close to London?



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi every one- I am interested in visiting a cat show ... to see all the UK cats.. and their proud owners... when will be the next big show ? i would like to see all the breeds. 
but most interested in Singapuras 

thank you all 
Vera


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Vera. im not sure how close they are to you but there are 2 shows coming up soon one is on the 31st Jan in Reading and theres another on Feb 14th in Croydon, if you want anymore info plz let me know, best wishes...........chris


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you 
Can you please tell me where i can find more info about it?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

of course, if you click on the link below then scroll down until you find the shows you wish to go too, good luck.........chris
Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you! I found what i need!


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Is there only 1 supreme cat show in year? or 2?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

just the one that ran by the GCCF but there are other cat organisations hon those i dont have any information on but im sure other members could help with them .


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm going to the one in Reading to have a look, I'm really excited. First time I have ever been to one and can't wait to see!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

surrey & sussex march 21


----------



## Coccinellidae (Jan 20, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> surrey & sussex march 21


thank you but unfortunately i will be on CFA cat show on that date. in Kiev.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ooo sounds more fun :001_smile:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

funkycub said:


> I'm going to the one in Reading to have a look, I'm really excited. First time I have ever been to one and can't wait to see!


hiya Funky, ill be at the Reading show with a couple of my lads ill be in the Radgoll section, if you want a chat give me a call ok, best wishes................Chris


----------

